# Iron Heroes/Elements of Magic Arcanist fix



## Malachias Invictus (Aug 28, 2005)

This has been posted elsewhere, but I thought, given the expertise at this location, I might get better feedback.

Iron Heroes/Elements of Magic Arcanist fix

This has been moved to The       Iron Heroes/Elements of Magic Arcanist Fix Wiki.

Note that I have now created character sheets, which are available in both .PDF and .XLS format.

I have also added a "Cleric fix" for those who desire one - it  is an option for the Child of Faith Trait.

Check it out! 

Feel free to continue to comment here.  I will continue to update.

MI


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Aug 28, 2005)

One more thing: I added a Greater Aspect of Power at 19th level, and changed the bonus feat at 1st back into an Aspect of Power.


----------

